# Outcast Sale



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Alright, Lets hear of the deals you got from Outcast.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i got a whole bucket full. from stretches to weights,hooks, jigs pretty much alittle of everything well almost. great deals and i will be going back to look somemore during the weekend. got to check out the deals inside still and hunting equipment.


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

Got a pair of Costa Brine with copper 580's for a significant discount. I suggest anyone who needs a pair get down there.


----------



## wcgolf (Oct 9, 2007)

I second the great deals. I also got a pair of the brine 580's with green lenses. Deffinitely good prices.

Mac


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I -- for reasons still unknown to me (oh wait, I'm broke -- bought nothing yet.

I can tell you there are some retarded deals down there -- retarded as in good not as in licks the windows on the school bus retarded.

50 wides were $100 off I think. The bigger fish bags are $40+ off. Weights are 8 cents an ounce. You couldn't steal them for less than that.

Go now and go again later.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Is everyone at work yet???

I will go when the dust clears and get the heads up for new arrivals.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Just left there, I got out for less than 30 Bucks. Guess I still have most of the Thousand bucksI spent there last year.

Jim


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I got a Shimano Sustain some owner circle hooks and some flourocarbon. To be honest I think there was a better selection last year...well at least for the inshore stuff.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

What about the Hunting Stuff? Good selection?

Ed


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

Went back and picked up a Cavitt Custom pink, green, and gold gator rod for the GF. Gonna put a gold VS on it. Figure if I'm gonna get her in the boat this cobe season might as well get her her own setup.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *AUBuilder (2/28/2008)*Went back and picked up a Cavitt Custom pink, green, and gold gator rod for the GF. Gonna put a gold VS on it. Figure if I'm gonna get her in the boat this cobe season might as well get her her own setup.


Awe, true love!


----------



## lopcalvin (Sep 30, 2007)

> *AUBuilder (2/28/2008)*Got a pair of Costa Brine with copper 580's for a significant discount. I suggest anyone who needs a pair get down there.






> *wcgolf (2/28/2008)*I second the great deals. I also got a pair of the brine 580's with green lenses. Deffinitely good prices.Mac




Were the lowest priced 580's lower than 135 dollars?


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

> *lopcalvin (2/28/2008)*
> Were the lowest priced 580's lower than 135 dollars?


Notsure and can't really quotetheir pricesbut I think 135 might be a tough number to get to. Not saying it can't happen, but it'd be tough.


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

> *JoeZ (2/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *AUBuilder (2/28/2008)*Went back and picked up a Cavitt Custom pink, green, and gold gator rod for the GF. Gonna put a gold VS on it. Figure if I'm gonna get her in the boat this cobe season might as well get her her own setup.
> ...


True love? Yep. Figurin that gettin her excited about fishing will greatly increase my time on the water? definetly. She was pretty pumped when I showed it to her. Gotta be a good sign.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

> *lopcalvin (2/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *AUBuilder (2/28/2008)*Got a pair of Costa Brine with copper 580's for a significant discount. I suggest anyone who needs a pair get down there.
> ...


I didn't price Costas, but I doubt you'll see them at that price considering that is near or exactly wholesale cost.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Great deals left with a bucket full plus all reels spooled with pp and going back to look again tonight! sounded like fireworks @ 4am all those weights being tossed into buckets gotta love it ! Thanks to outcast crew they are working hard!


----------



## jimc (Oct 9, 2007)

Just got back from Outcast. Got a pair of Costa Wave Killers with blue mirror 400 for over 30% offMSRP.

My wife got a pair ofCloseout Costa'sfor less than $60.

They have lead sinkers for $0.08 an ounce. That is a great price.

I'll have to go back over the weekend to see what else they put out..


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Got Costa Stringers with 580 lens, the last Trevala I could find, some tiger Yo Zuri bonitos (will be spray painted purple and black!!) trolling leads, Lil Stubby skirts ($2.75) Boone Chrome Jets ($3.00), bunch of bucktails, 1 200g Butterfly jig ($15!!), a few spools of line, and a few other things, not to mention the Mega Shark Tournament booklet/signup sheet. Probably go back Saturday or Sunday, whichever day we're not out catching I mean fishing............



nice to meet you wille joe, thanks for the jig, I will buy a few more, it looks great!!


----------



## dan ros (Nov 6, 2007)

i missed the sale last year...i believe a hangover was to blame...:letsdrink

anyway, i made it out there today...lots of great deals on tons of stuff! 

now i have to explain to my wife how i spent 300$ when i just ran out for some fishing line and hooks!...lol.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

i got there at 0300 and got a shimano calcutta 200b bait caster for 136$ straight lick. and this crawfish was pretty damn good. 



*Thank you Tommy!!!*


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Made it out with only a few crippled herring, trolling lures, wire leader, couple trolling rods and a pair of Costas fer the ole lady. Helps when explaining why I have to go back this weekend for that thing I forget.............................You know that thing that I just cant fish without.:bpts


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Rammer Jammer (2/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *lopcalvin (2/28/2008)*
> ...


I can get them pretty close to that...My cost...


----------



## Freddie Jr (Oct 4, 2007)

I got a pair of Costas 580's w/blue mirror lense. Regularly $229. Got them for $159.


----------



## seminole73 (Oct 3, 2007)

Tried to get a pair of fathom's ($155) with 580 lenses, but they are out of the copper lenses. I got a pair of stringers with copper 580s instead for $159. Other than that, I mostly picked up bass fishing tackle. Got a couple of cheap Shimano spinning reels for the kids. Plastic baits (worms, tubes, etc.) were $.75 a bag. Crazy! I picked up several bags of Yamamoto worms. Also picked up a few spinnerbaits and SPRO dawgs for $2.50 a piece. Almost felt like I was stealing the stuff from the outside tents when I saw the total ($60). Was hoping to stock pile more bass lures like crankbaits and flies, but at least I got a year supply of plastic lures. Thanks Outcast! I will be back again this weekend.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I was there at 2:00am and was like the 15th person in line. Saw a couple of forum members and made out with some good deals. I got a new shimano sedona for 20 bucks, a pair of costa pesacors in the green mirror 580 (waited for them to be delivered) a new shimano ultralight set up, an 80lb class penn stand up rod for 59, and some hoooks and lures

Highlight of the trip was listening to some dude talk smack about team chunky love, it took all i had not to laugh my ass off.

Oh and Sam, good on ya for sticking up for your buddy.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Got out of there for less than $600 this year (last year was double)

I guess the power pro is not on sale?? They charged .12 a yard for 40lb Test PPI thought that was regular price? Dont know didnt look at my receipt until I got home...

I agree though, I think last year had a better selection...

Justin


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

yep,all the old members remember some of the previous dumbasses,it i sad that that person cant just play in traffic.


----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

How late are they open today?


----------



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

isn't rick murphy supposed to be there and a shimano tent?


----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

How late is it open today?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bare bones (2/29/2008)*How late is it open today?


Pick up a phone and call them:

(850) 457-1450


----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry about the double post.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

> *AUBuilder (2/28/2008)*Went back and picked up a Cavitt Custom pink, green, and gold gator rod for the GF. Gonna put a gold VS on it. Figure if I'm gonna get her in the boat this cobe season might as well get her her own setup.


Hope she catches many fish on it!


----------



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

Havent made it out there yet. Any hunting deals happening?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

They're open 6 a.m. to 8 p.m. the rest of the weekend.


----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks JoeZ I am going to try to talk the wife into going tonite.


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

I GOT OUT OF THERE WITH ABOUT $90 WORTH OF STUFF THEY DO HAVE SOME GOOD DEALS ON FISHING LINE (P LINE) 15LB FOR $3 YOU CANT BEAT 2 SPINNING RODS I HAD TO HAVE FOR CHEAP


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Went by around6:45 am Friday...pretty empty at that hour. I guess big crowds were there on Thursday and will returnthis weekend. Nobody in the store except a few verrrrry tired looking guys with circles under their eyes....I've been waiting 11 1/2 months to geta pair of Costa Cmates Fathoms. Got a great deal and I can't wait to be able to see how to tie knots without searching around for the reading glasses! Also picked up Key Largo graphite rod SP16/20 for $88. Then I went outside to the tents....picked up some scissors w/ belt to cut braid ($3.95), a nice reinforced nylon backpack for totinggear down the pier($13), very cool knife set ($10.75), an assortment of Mirrolures, few rolls of Suffix, some Mustad hooks. Walked out of the tents with a receipt for $50.05. Believe me, it could have been alot worse!! There's a ton of stuff down there!

Thank you Tommy and everyone who is working very hard to make all of us happy!:bowdown


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, Rick Murphy is there, and some of his fellow guides. Our own famous Eric Holstman is there, Famous Murph cooking on the grill, The very delirious and tired Outcast staff.Good work guy's!!:bowdown

Tommy needs to close down for two days to let you all rest.:sleeping


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, I spent too much. I got a Sustain 4000, 3 Key Largo rods(2 cobia/king SP, 1 trout to go with the sustain), 1 cheapo boat rod and some of Willie's cobia jigs. I didn't even hit the tent very good. Guess I'll go back for that. :banghead


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I went over there at lunch today. I really didn't need anything in particular but did pick up a kayak paddle for $15 and two 10' Penn surf rods. The rods weren't a great deal (15% off) but they were just what I was looking for. Seems like Outcast always has a better selection than somewhere like Academy.

You could probably get some bargains if you had the time and patience to sift thru all the boxes in the tent but I had neither.


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

do yall know if they still have any big spools of 25 pound siffix .


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Just got back from the sell, got a new turkey gun and a couple pair of costas.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *konz (2/28/2008)*I was there at 2:00am and was like the 15th person in line. Saw a couple of forum members and made out with some good deals. I got a new shimano sedona for 20 bucks, a pair of costa pesacors in the green mirror 580 (waited for them to be delivered) a new shimano ultralight set up, an 80lb class penn stand up rod for 59, and some hoooks and lures
> 
> Highlight of the trip was listening to some dude talk smack about team chunky love, it took all i had not to laugh my ass off.
> 
> Oh and Sam, good on ya for sticking up for your buddy.


yea thanks again that 30 year old man had no reason grabbing a 15 year old boy like that. my buddy bain the coolest sherriff ive ever met told me i should have just gone ahead and stuck em. he would'nt have minded. after me telling him about the situation. lol


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Welll... Costas (Brine Green Mirror 580's) guy harvey t shirts, connors pompano jigs, mirrolures and some bass assassin blurbs (or slurps). All for a damage of $220.. a lot cheaper than I originally feared!


----------



## willie joe (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Halfmoon (2/29/2008)*Yes, Rick Murphy is there, and some of his fellow guides. Our own famous Eric Holstman is there, Famous Murph cooking on the grill, The very delirious and tired Outcast staff.Good work guy's!!:bowdown
> 
> Tommy needs to close down for two days to let you all rest.:sleeping




AMEN BROTHA AMEN


----------



## jnelly81 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just to clear the air I was right behind the whole thing. That 15 yr old kid had no business running his mouth like that knowing he could'nt do anything about it. If I would have been that 30 yr old I would have kick both thier asses. Then let you buddy Bain watch the whole thing!!!


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *jnelly81 (3/2/2008)*Just to clear the air I was right behind the whole thing. That 15 yr old kid had no business running his mouth like that knowing he could'nt do anything about it. If I would have been that 30 yr old I would have kick both thier asses. Then let you buddy Bain watch the whole thing!!!


... konz was closer than anyone he was in the middle of it. he was'nt running his mouth the guy was and even if he was the guy has no right to put his hands on a 15 year old kid. if that was you, you were scared shitless. i hope i stretched out that prettyshirtrealgood. this guy did'nt have much to say when i steped in the the picture. konz will tell you the same thing. you must be the guy or one of his friends that just stood there watching his friend getting embarrassed by a 20 year old . who elsewould try and call me out on the forum about this...kind of childish if you really had a problem w/me doing that you had your chance to talk to me at the sale but nowyour sitting behind your monitor talking crap so end it:withstupid


----------



## FL CAJUN (Sep 28, 2007)

Got a few things....there didn't seem to be as much Inshore stuff as the last few years...

Have a good one.....

Clem


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Come on guys, I'm not hearing that the deals were as hot as last year. 

I spent the whole weekend regretting that I couldn't make it down for the sale. Other than sunglasses, how was the variety, were the items current or was it a yard sale to clean up dead items.

There was a lot of hype before the sale, did the sale measure up to the hype?


----------

